# Whole lot of nothing



## LDUBS (Oct 23, 2018)

Nice day. Warm & sunny. Gentle breeze. Got skunked. Not even a twitch. 

Sun of a gun. Next time.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 24, 2018)

Sounds normal to me.


----------



## jethro (Oct 26, 2018)

Does your season end at some point? Here in Maine and NH there aren't many options left for us for trolling coldwater species.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 26, 2018)

Pretty much troll for trout all year round. To me the big variable is trolling depth as water temps change. I typically also change colors as I go shallower. 

For this trip, I worked over an area that has been consistently productive for me throughout the summer and as recently as last week. I’m kind of scratching my head about why that changed so dramatically in a week. I wasn’t seeing near as many marks on the FF. Surface water temp was 65.7 deg’s (compare to 78 deg’s in Aug). I was picking up a lot of weeds on the lures and that is unusual for this deep area of the lake. I think it is still too early and the water temp still too high for the lake to be turning over. 

Anyway, I know they are out there. I just have to find them!


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 30, 2018)

Well shucks. I was going to head out but looks like red flag warnings covering a lot of Northern California. Winds at 15 to 25 mph with gust >40. The main body of the lake I frequent is about 2 miles wide and 10 miles long. The wind comes funneling right down the long part and has plenty of time to build some pretty good waves/whitecaps. Just not fun at all. 

Anyway, maybe later in the week.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 30, 2018)

Smart to stay home. 

I finally got out yesterday. I was met with whitecaps and was banged around by the waves for a couple of hours.

I stayed in a small bay, adjacent to the boat launch the entire time that I fished. Got two fat bass, but it wasn't a fun trip.


----------



## onthewater102 (Oct 30, 2018)

That's an awesome looking lipless crankbait you've got there Rich, who makes that?


----------



## richg99 (Oct 30, 2018)

Lipless crankbait.

That is an H20 Express cheapy from Academy Sports and Outdoors. I just looked at their site and it doesn't appear that they carry that size in that color anymore??? That's what happens when something works well, they discontinue it! Ha Ha 

I've caught a fair number of fish on the H20 Express line lures from Academy. Low cost but decent quality.

I've caught both saltwater specks and plenty of freshwater LM bass on that same, or similar, lipless crankbait(s) over the last year or so. I think that more than half of everything I've caught has been on them. I'm a wind and crank guy, so it fits.
rich


----------



## KMixson (Oct 30, 2018)

richg99 said:


> That is an H20 Express cheapy from Academy Sports and Outdoors. I just looked at their site and it doesn't appear that they carry that size in that color anymore??? That's what happens when something works well, they discontinue it! Ha Ha



Maybe it was banned because it was catching too many fish. Ha Ha


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 30, 2018)

richg99 said:


> *Smart to stay home. *



Nice catch Rich. 

Now I'm not sure I made the right decision. I've been watching the local news talk all morning about 55 mph gusts on Mt. Diablo. I live right there and there isn't a puff of wind. You could toss a leaf in the air and it would fall straight down. Conditions at my lake 60 miles away could be different, but I kind of doubt it. Probably like glass. Sheesh. 

Oh well, we can only go by the info we have in hand.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 30, 2018)

Yeah, I canceled about ten trips while in TN that would have been OK to go after I stayed home. 

The weather guys have a track record that is worse than the horse track tipsters.

One good thing around here is ...if I go to the saltwater bays, and the wind is just crazy, I usually carry my waders with me. I can wade fish in a gale. On occasion, I even catch a fish when I do that, too.

rich


----------



## onthewater102 (Nov 1, 2018)

Better than being at a desk!


----------



## richg99 (Nov 1, 2018)

I spent my 40 years at a desk. 

Guess I don't have to do that anymore.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 1, 2018)

Haha - truer words were never spoken. 

Turns out cancelling was the right choice. I spoke with my middle son who lives north of the lake. He said the winds were very heavy. 

But, tomorrow is looking real good.


----------



## handyandy (Nov 2, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Lipless crankbait.
> 
> That is an H20 Express cheapy from Academy Sports and Outdoors. I just looked at their site and it doesn't appear that they carry that size in that color anymore??? That's what happens when something works well, they discontinue it! Ha Ha
> 
> ...



I have quiet a few of the h20 xpress lures hard to beat for the money, I've loaded up when they have ran sales on them. I think this last spring summer whenever they had them on sale for 2.50 a piece I bought a bunch of jerkbaits, squarebills, little crank baits, some top water walking baits, some of the real deep diver crank baits I'm a fan of them. Cheap enough if I lose one I'm not too tore up over it.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 2, 2018)

Funny that the question about my "H20-Rattletrap" came up this week. I was watching Mike Iaconelli (the bass fishing pro) on National Geographic's website. 

He is running a series where he fishes in various cities. "Fish my City" I think. I watched the one in NYC and one in New Orleans. 

In BOTH places, after not catching anything doing what the guide told him to do, he pulled out a rattling lipless crankbait and caught his fish with it. He said, "the sound attracts them." I believe that he is Right!

rich


----------

